# Vallromanes, Catalunya



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Some Mountain biking on a trip out to Catalunya. I was trying the velocity meter on sony vegas to try and get some slow motion shots. A good example of the slow motion is at 2:40


----------



## rage-day (May 31, 2012)

Where is it? Looks really good, I am near Palamos and it would be good ride it before I go back to the UK.


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

It would be 1h 30mins - 2 hour by train to El Masnou from Palamos then ride up into the mountains towards Vallromanes. To hard to explain exactly where the trails are if you dont know the area though


----------



## rage-day (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I found this website, bttbadalona which looks like it is close to where you were. Can't post the link to the maps page as my post count is not high enough yet!
It's got quite a few routes detailed on maps, which will be quite useful.
Just found it on Google Maps as well, not that far


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Badalona is another great place but not advised at the minute if your riding solo. There have been a number of bike thefts by hijacking. Groups just targeting solo riders and taking bikes. Lots of the trails cross main roads so a quick getaway for the scumbags


----------



## rage-day (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

